# Poetic's Newest Verse



## Poetic Device

My wife is not going to be able to be on this forum for a few days. She just had our baby: a little girl but I will let her tell you about it when she gets back. As far as where she got her information, I am not sure but she is still looking for it. You would think that she would have saved the information or something. 

*Mod Edit:*  This thread was created from posts started in the "Illegal Immigrants" thread in Cultura.


----------



## maxiogee

Please pass on my congratulations to on the safe delivery to Jen.


----------



## ireney

My best wishes to you, your wife and the newest member of your family. Congratulations


----------



## fenixpollo

Warmest congratulations to your family. I hope Jen and baby are healthy and happy.


----------



## maxiogee

Burps And Blubbers & Yells


----------



## geve

Welcome, Jen Junior!


----------



## cherine

Congratulations for the new born girl  And best wishes for the Mom and all the family


----------



## Poetic Device

OMG, you guys are too much!  Thank you so much!

Love, 
Brandan, Jen and Savanna Grace


----------



## panjabigator

WOW!  Congrats!  Best wishes to all of you!  I hope you all are happy and healthy!


----------



## Eugin

So young and already a mother!!!   

My congratulations to you and a warm welcome to this new member of the WordReference´s family!   

All the best for the three of you!!​


----------



## Outsider

My congratulations to you both.
​


----------



## Seana

Congratulations for the new born girl 

I learnt your little girl has bit Polish blood in her veins.
So, give her all my best wishes with "buziaki z Polski"

(kisses from Poland*)*​


----------



## la reine victoria

Welcome baby Savanna Grace!  ​ 
Congratulations Mom and Dad!​ 
I'm so thrilled for you
and wish you
all the very best.​ 
Some Mods' baby pics
to make you smile​ 
L-R: Panjandrum, Cuchu, Kelly B, GenJen, Timpeac​ 


Hugs and kisses,
LRV
View attachment 3234​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations to the three of you!

Wishing you sufficient sleep, boundless resources of energy, and delight in each separate moment,

Chaska


----------



## heidita

To the nice woman I thought to be a nice man my warmest congratulations! And to the rest of the family, of course.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu der kleinen Savanna!


----------



## Poetic Device

Thank you all so much. Here is the litle angel that you are all so warm to.


----------



## la reine victoria

Poetic Device said:


> Thank you all so much. Here is the litle angel that you are all so warm to.
> 
> View attachment 3276


 


She is GORGEOUS PD!    Chatting on a cell phone too!  

You must be so proud and happy.


Take care. 
God bless you all.
x x x



LRV


----------



## Poetic Device

Here's your "niece" on the one month anniversary of her birth... Sound asleep and peaceful. When a child is at rest it is the most beautiful time, for that is also the time that chaos ceases.


----------

